# Whats the difference between the two routers?



## Bozee89 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am planning to buy a router from Asus but i cloud not know the difference between Asus DSL-N55U N600 - Annex A and Asus DSL-N55U N600 - Annex B any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Annex A = ADSL.
Annex B = ISDN.


----------



## Bozee89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure what is ISDN but thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Integrated Services Digital Network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bozee89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can the Asus DSL-N55U N600 - Annex A configured as PPPOA to connect through the internet?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.solwise.co.uk/downloads/files/adsl-dsl-n55u_manual.pdf

Nothing in specs or manual specifically states pppoa is supported. I would suggest you email a asus tech to get that answer.


----------

